# Ring-netter, 'Aramanth', LH253



## Kazak

Hello from Kazak, on a wet and wild day here in the Inner Hebrides.

I've just bought a lovely 50' Weatherhead's ring-netter and I'm trying to find out more about her. Maybe someone out there can help ?

She was launched in the '50's and named 'Erica II, but by the early '60's she was renamed 'Amaranth'. In Gloria Wilson's book Scottish Fishing Craft (p96) she is mentioned as winning the Hartley Trophy (Whitby) in 1962 along with the Chrysolite. She was skippered by R Clark. Apparently she fished mainly from Musselburgh (owned by the Millars ?) and Oban. By 1990 she was in Cockenzie where her previous owner found her and converted her for recreational use (and changed her name). She's in good overall shape and is driven by a Kelvin T4.
I've enclosed a recent photo of her.

Any information or thoughts will be gratefully received. I'm completely hopeless on computers -so whether or not I'm ever able to find my way through this again is questionable... 

Many thanks, Kazak.


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Kazak.
A warm welcome to the site from Anglesey. Stick with the computer and I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! Since you share common interests with many of our members I am sure that some of our MFV experts will be able to provide the information you are looking for. Nice looking boat - I hope you have many happy hours on board. (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy your time on site. There were 4 of these boats working the Herring off the Northumberland Coast in the 60,s and 70,s and were regular visitors into Seahouses and Craster Harbour. As I am away at present cannot dig you up much info but will send once Im home.


----------



## gdynia

Heres some info on the Chrysolite 

http://www.fileybay.com/wrecks/chrysolite.html


----------



## Gavin Gait

When she was lying in Cockenzie harbour she was called the Morven. The owner moved her to the west coast in 2002 when the boat started to suffer continuous damage due to teenage vandals. She was in good enough nick back then.

Davie


----------



## Kazak

*Re:Amaranth.*

Thanks all for the friendly info so far. The article about the Chrysolite is very interesting. She's still called Morven, but we (my wife and I) are going to return her to the Amaranth. She's been moored near Oban for the past few years. Another ring-netter, the 'Shemaron', -and which looks very similar in hull shape (Weatherhead's ?) has just been sold down at Crinan. There is a nice picture of her in www.findafishingboat.com. 

The sharp-eyed among you will have spotted the Serbian flag next to my name. No, I'm Scottish and hit the wrong button !

Kazak.


----------



## gdynia

Kazak

I thought you were working out in Khazakhstan where I am with your name being shortened and put the Ruskie flag in by mistake


----------



## wee bobby

HI-kazak the Amaranth was owned by Billy selkirk from Fisherrow bought from the Millars I was crew on her for over a year Question---if the fore-hatch is still there are the bent ha' pennies stil there??? (was a sign of Good-Luck) Billy is my cousin and if you want more info ,will only be too pleased to help regards**


----------



## wee bobby

P.S if you look in my Gallery you will see a photo of the time we picked up a ww11 parachute mine--I have more photo's to follow soon!!


----------



## Ian

Welcome aboard Kazak enjoy the site and all on offer
Bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## Kazak

What a helpful bunch !

Gdynia -It's nothing like as exotic as you think. I've spent a lot of years restoring oriental rugs for museums, collectors and old ladies with cats sitting on them. Kazaks have always been my favourite -and easiest to reweave.

Wee Bobby -That's really interesting and I'd really appreciate finding out more from you. I'm new to this so don't know how to access your Gallery ? I'll be on the boat in a couple of weeks and search for the ha'pennies. Where did you fish when you were on her -and when was that ?

Thanks too for all other friendly comments.

Regards,

Kazak.


----------



## wee bobby

Tomorrow (it's a bit late now-UK) i will get you all the info you need. photo's will follow shortley A.R.B.(awe.ra.best)by the way -I live in Musselburgh.


----------



## Kazak

Wee Bobby -I've got the picture, thanks. Do you remember what year and where ?

Kazak.


----------



## wee bobby

Fishing out of North shields '79?-we were to go into the South bouy -there we had to wait a few hours till the Bomb Disposal came down from (at that time) Rosyth they came aboard made it ready with explosives and we lowered to the sea bed we were then told to get at least half -a -mile away when it blew up because of the fading light the photo did'nt come out very well--Anyway the local tele' and newspapers said that the blast knocked down a wall and took some windows out >the reporter who interveiwed us---Isaid in a laugh we were hiding behind fish-boxesHE PRINTED IT-Ive still got the paper to-day (some-where in the archives(loft)


----------



## rushie

Greetings Kazak,

Good luck with the old girl...she looks great.!

Enjoy the site and keep us updated as to how she gets on.

Rushie


----------



## Kazak

*Amaranth -more info.*

Hello all,

Just had a very interesting email from Mike Craine of the 40+ Assoc. and I'm sure he won't mind me quoting him.

'Amaranth was built in 1947 as the Erica II, BA26 by W Weatherhead. She and her partners Chrysolite LH206, Stardust LH228 and Achates LH232 were the last LH ring netters. Stardust was sold to Southern Ireland and Achates is in private hands working out of Whitby.

As Erica II, the owners were the McCreath Brothers of Girvan. During the '48 and '49 season she fished from Peel on the Isle of Man and on 3/9/48 landed a 110 cranshot at Peel.

As Amaranth she was owned by A and EBC Millar of Fisherrow and partnered the Chrysolite and Golden Dawn LH184 in the '50 and '51 season from Peel -and then later in the '60's.'

Anything else, anybody ?

Thanks,

Kazak.


----------



## non descript

Firstly a warm welcome to you Kazak - you have arrived at an excellent site and I hope you continue enjoy all it has to offer. We look forward to your postings.

Secondly, I have take the liberty of moving your thread to *Fishing Vessels *as it will gain the proper attention it deserves from this "berth" rather than the *Hello *location it was at.

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Kazak

Thanks Mark,

I'm still not clear on how best to use this fantastic site. I'll get better at it !

Kazak.


----------



## grahamtowa

I have a pic of Amaranth as morven, at Cockenzie in around 2000. Will hunt it out.Also have article that I wrote for East Lothian Council on boatbuilding in East Lothian, which was mainly about WM. Weatherhead's yard.Can send you copy of that.


----------



## grahamtowa

Incidentally, was speaking to one of the few surviving Weatherheads this afternoon, Peter, at Eyemouth. his father worked at the Cockenzie yard, then they moved down to th Eyemouth yard in 1947, and then were at Weatherhead and Blackie at Port Seton from 1958 on.


----------



## grahamtowa

Just noticed that you also mentiomed Shemaron. You correctly say that it was also a Wm. Weatherhead build, 1947ish, built as Wistaria for the Sloans of Maidens, Ayrshire. Personally, I think that Weatherheads (both at Cockenzie and Eyemouth) built the finest ring-netters, both in looks and workmanship. Unfotunately, most are gone now, good to know tht you're keeping one alive.


----------



## Kazak

*Amaranth*

Hi Graham,

Thanks for that. I've heard of the Wisteria often enough but hadn't realised it was the Shemaron. Anyone know who has just bought the Shemaron ? It would be interesting to make contact.

Kazak.


----------



## grahamtowa

There was also a 2nd Wistaria built for the Sloans, in 1963 by Weatherhead and Blackie of Port Seton. This still survives in Ireland as Osprey II C42.


----------



## grahamtowa

Kazak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just had a very interesting email from Mike Craine of the 40+ Assoc. and I'm sure he won't mind me quoting him.
> 
> 'Amaranth was built in 1947 as the Erica II, BA26 by W Weatherhead. She and her partners Chrysolite LH206, Stardust LH228 and Achates LH232 were the last LH ring netters. Stardust was sold to Southern Ireland and Achates is in private hands working out of Whitby.
> 
> As Erica II, the owners were the McCreath Brothers of Girvan. During the '48 and '49 season she fished from Peel on the Isle of Man and on 3/9/48 landed a 110 cranshot at Peel.
> 
> As Amaranth she was owned by A and EBC Millar of Fisherrow and partnered the Chrysolite and Golden Dawn LH184 in the '50 and '51 season from Peel -and then later in the '60's.'
> 
> Anything else, anybody ?
> I think that Stardust ended up at Gourdon, and was scrapped there under a decomm scheme,early 90s. Golden Dawn was later at Burnmouth, then possibly sold down England.
> Chrysolite, Stardust and Achates were all Walter Reekie of St Monans builds, all aouund 1947.Don't know builder of Golden Dawn.
> Am at Whitby in a weeks time, Will see if I can get a pic of Achates.


----------



## Kazak

Who was Erica I ?? And why was she renamed Amaranth ?? The dictionary desription is 'a fabled never-fading flower, emblem of immortality'.

Likewise Chrysolite: 'yellow or green precious olivine' / Chryso 'in composition gold',

and Achates: 'bought provisions, to aquire, to seize'.

Your thoughts ?

Kazak.


----------



## grahamtowa

There was a previous Amaranth BK81, built by Weatherhead Eyemouth in 1901. The original owner was John Dougal of Eyemouth. Boat was motorised with a Gardner in 1908. But have no idea if there is any connection between the two boats. Not a lot of help, I suppose.


----------



## wee bobby

*f/v amaranth*



wee bobby said:


> Tomorrow (it's a bit late now-UK) i will get you all the info you need. photo's will follow shortley A.R.B.(awe.ra.best)by the way -I live in Musselburgh.


Hi kazak, there are more photo's in my gallery.(still trawling through my archives) hope they help P.S.,were the coins still there?


----------



## grahamtowa

Have posted a couple of pics of ex-ringer Achates, previously mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Kazak

Thanks for the info, Graham, and looking forward to seeing photo's of Achates.

Wee Bobby, thanks, the photo's are great. Can you tell me a bit about them ? When were they taken, what was going on, who were the skipper and crew -that sort of thing.
No sign yet of the ha'pennies but the hatch is completely clagged up with old paint. I'll keep my eyes open. Do you remember where exactly they were ?

Thanks,

John.


----------



## grahamtowa

The pics are posted on the site, not Royal Mail.(Thumb)


----------



## Gavin Gait

I've uploaded a photo of the Morven in Cockenzie harbour in 2001









Davie


----------



## mackem1946

Check the trawler photo's website, I uploaded pics the the fisherrow blue boats last month. achates, amaranth ,chrysolyte, avail, all taken at North Shields in Jan - Feb 1977.
regards Dave Cooper


----------



## biorcm

Hello! I was bored and browsing through the websites for photos of my granny when I spotted this. The Amaranth was my Grandad Archie Millar and Granny Betty Millar's boat. It is great to see her again looking healthier than the last time I saw her. I wish I had known she was for sale. I have vivid memories of playing on her in the harbour in Fisherrow. Out of interest, Betty Millar was the last Fishwife and thus the end of a tradition. Where is Amaranth kept now, and for what purpose. Ach! I jealous as sin. Post some photos of her. Cheers - Robbie Millar


----------



## iain63

Have just uploaded a picture of the Amaranth and Chrysolite together. She was owned by Archie Millar my uncles father.


----------



## jg grant

*amaranth*

Hi from NZ Kazak. Seems like lots of people have added bits of information. Try Sandy Ritchie president SFA at [email protected]
Regards Ronnie ex Musselburgh. Any of you guys know my brother Jim Grant? He married into the Blackley family and his father in law was Duncan BlackleyHis brother in law Bill Blackley died a few years ago on I.O.M. He skippered the Avail.Regards Ronnie


----------



## iain63

*Amaranth*

Hi, I have just uploaded a picture of the Amaranth lying at Fisherrow


----------



## john mccarrall

who owns her now


----------



## john mccarrall

*wher is she now*



Kazak said:


> Thanks for the info, Graham, and looking forward to seeing photo's of Achates.
> 
> Wee Bobby, thanks, the photo's are great. Can you tell me a bit about them ? When were they taken, what was going on, who were the skipper and crew -that sort of thing.
> No sign yet of the ha'pennies but the hatch is completely clagged up with old paint. I'll keep my eyes open. Do you remember where exactly they were ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John.


 where is she now? who owns her


----------



## david freeman

Question?Please. Is a ring netter the same as siene net fishing, and were the boats 'snibbies' out of HUll managed owned by the same owner's who ran the Jospher Conrad, Hammond Innes and other similar named wet fishers out of hull who fished in the Islandic water's? (Burton's?)


----------



## biorcm

she is for sail on findafishingboat.com


----------

